# check out these mean lookin guys



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/...ocynus.htm#top2


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow pretty cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ya those are bad ass fish!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I used to keep Hydrocynus.. these fish are great... they are not aggressive. they only attack each other, especialy when juvinile.

there are a few species of Tiger fish...

from the smaller Vittatus









to the largest Goliath










these are the only fish i have came across that was as fast and had the reflexes able to match Peacockbass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i hereby mark the 319th tigerfish thread to be posted on the forums


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> i hereby mark the 319th tigerfish thread to be posted on the forums


 hey im sorry im new to this hobby and dont know the names of all these fish i found it and thought it was cool


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

hmmm.....pictures.....where should it go?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

they guy on aquariums.net was talkin about piranhas and he called red bellies serralsmus natteteri and that they grow to be 18 inches


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > i hereby mark the 319th tigerfish thread to be posted on the forums
> ...


 Yes! give us, new guys, a break!







I think they look bad ass too.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

ATF are an amazing looking fish, too bad they don't translate well into home aquariums.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

micus said:


> they guy on aquariums.net was talkin about piranhas and he called red bellies serralsmus natteteri and that they grow to be 18 inches


 lol...he sure didn't know what he was talking about..you should of invited him to come and learn the real deal about piranha ..here at pfury


----------

